# Large Fibroid Blocking Fallopian Tubes



## db87

Hi All! I'm new here and just seeking comfort in commonalities. DH and I are WTT after learning that my 35lb weight gain and health problems over the last two years are tied to very large and multiple intramural and submucous uterine fibroids. I also have endometriosis and a large cyst on my right ovary. I recently had an HSG done where we discovered that both of my fallopians tubes are blocked and they suspect that the largest fibroid (<10cm) may be causing the blockage because of its fundal location. So, now we're getting multiple opinions about how to treat/remove the fibroids before TTC.

My situation is pretty specific but I wanted to reach out to see if anyone 
1) Had/ is scheduled to treat intramural or submucous fibroids before TTC
2) Had experience with blocked fallopian tubes AND fibroids

Thanks!


----------



## Pharmd2mommy

Hi db87, I had 5 fibroids removed via abdominal myomectomy this past April since they were preventing my husband and me from getting pregnant. Most of them were submucosal. My OBGYN said I had to wait 6 months before TTC since my uterus needed the time to fully heal from surgery.

As far as I'm aware of, my fibroids did not interfere with my fallopian tubes, so unfortunately I can not help with any advice on that, but I would recommend removing the fibroids as soon as possible. Mine caused heavy, prolonged periods, including numerous blood clots each cyle and interfered with my ovulation schedule. I ended up having to go to the ER and get 3 units of blood becuase my fibroids were literally sucking the life out of me, causing my Hemoglobin level to fall dangerously low.

I know there are several options when it comes to removing the fibroids, so if I were you, I would look into to the best option for your situation. Have you spoken with a reproductive endocrinologist yet? I went in for a consultation and mine was advised surgery was the best solution for me. And the RE can also further assist with ways to unblock your fallopian tubes. I hope this was a bit helpful. I'm new on the forum too, so good luck with everything. If you have any questions, I'll try to answer to the best of my ability.


----------



## db87

Thanks for responding, pharmd2mommy. I have not yet spoken to a reproductive endocrinologist but I am in the process of getting a second ufe consultation from the doctor who performed my hsg. I also have a consultation with a doctor that does laparoscopic myomectomy instead of abdominal offered by my OBGYN. I'm pretty confident that surgery is the right option I just don't want to have to go through the full abdominal procedure because I am prone to scarring and know that there can be complications with future pregnancies due to adhesions. I am also allergic to morphine and hydrocodone so I worry about pain management.

How has your recovery been? ...It sounds like such an incredibly painful procedure


----------



## Pharmd2mommy

The first two weeks after surgery were hell...getting up and sitting down was so hard. Thankfully my husband was so helpful with helping me get around the house. After that, I just tried to get up on my own and walk around the house a few times which really helped me heal and get back to being my normal self. The pain from surgery was manageable as long I was taking my meds. I was given oxycodone, but after a while I stopped taking it. It made me too sleepy, lol. I stuck to ibuprofen and it helped me for the remaining recovery time.

Surgery was definitely a bit scary for me at first, but it had to be done. My fibroids were too big and wouldn't be able to be removed the laproscopic way, so that's great you get to have them removed like that. You'll have less scar tissue internally and a shorter recuperating time. I was out for 6 weeks. But it had to be done if I wanted children.

Wishing you the best with your 2nd consultation and hopefully laproscopic surgery.


----------



## db87

I actually don't know if laparoscopic is an option for me or not until I get that second opinion mine are good size but the issue is that there are multiple fibroids as well so two large and at least7+ they can see that are midsize. 

did you look into uterine fibroid embolization as well?

I've gotten mixed opinions as to whether or not it is suitable for feetility or not


----------



## Pharmd2mommy

I considered UFE, but it wasn't the best option for me since I wanted to have children sooner than later and wanted the fibroids removed from my body, I didn't want to just cut the blood supplied to the fibroids. 

There's pros and cons to UFE, but at the end of the day, you have to do what's best for you.


----------



## db87

Yes I'm just afraid of an open myomectomy but i still have a bit more research to do


----------

